# Peach Conversion?



## hlbutler

All of my peach cobbler recipes call for canned peaches... Right now it is Peach Season.. so I am SWAMPED with FRESH peaches ( I LOVE this time of year!).... 
How many cups of peaches should I use per 29oz can of peaches... 

and should I add sugar to them?... 

if so How much?


----------



## FryBoy

I'd guess about 3 to 4 cups of peaches. Too many won't matter, but too few might ruin the cobbler. The right amount should be obvious when you fill your pan -- save any leftover peaches to have with cereal or ice cream.

I wouldn't add sugar if they're really sweet, but otherwise I might add a small amount. Taste should tell.


----------



## licia

I would add just a bit of sugar to make the juices run. Most any canned peach can tells you how many servings and you could determine how many fresh peaches you need by that.


----------



## Gretchen

AT least 4C, because they will cook down more than canned peaches. There are certainly a lot of peach pie/cobbler recipes around. Why not try one.  And do put some sugar that you have mixed with some flour (for thickening). Almond extract works very well with peaches.


----------



## hlbutler

Thanks so much!!!


----------

